# Dentist Trainee/Surgeon job scope



## mhmmdsiyad

Hi,

I am an Indian dentist with BDS degree and 1.6 years of clinical experience from India. Need to relocate to Singapore because of my husband is transferring to Singapore. I have inquired Singapore dental council and they confirmed that my dental degree is recognized for sitting qualifying exam. also replied that before getting registration to work in Singapore as "dentist" i need to take one job offer. i find that it is hard to get jobs through online that i cannot find any vacancies in famous job-portals like jobstreet, stjobs etc.

Please help anyone how to find a dental job in Singapore and what is the scope for a Indian dentist, did clinics take Indian dentist ? Most of the dentist are from western countries right ?


----------



## Asian Spirit

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian dentist with BDS degree and 1.6 years of clinical experience from India. Need to relocate to Singapore because of my husband is transferring to Singapore. I have inquired Singapore dental council and they confirmed that my dental degree is recognized for sitting qualifying exam. also replied that before getting registration to work in Singapore as "dentist" i need to take one job offer. i find that it is hard to get jobs through online that i cannot find any vacancies in famous job-portals like jobstreet, stjobs etc.
> 
> Please help anyone how to find a dental job in Singapore and what is the scope for a Indian dentist, did clinics take Indian dentist ? Most of the dentist are from western countries right ?


Good Morning and welcome to the site. I hope that you are able to get good solid information here so that you can more easily make the move.
I'm not involved with the dental industry and am not living in Singapore. I wonder though if you could locate the office and phone number for the Singapore department of labor and or their immigration office there. Call them directly to be sure you are getting accurate information and possibly their help in locating a position.


*PS. I got looking around and here is a link to the Labor Department there. Hope it will help.*


Best Of Luck

Jet Lag
Philippines page moderator


----------



## mhmmdsiyad

*Thank you*

Thank you for the quick reply from moderator, I have contacted labour department and they are also saying practicing in singapore for foriegn applicants need to sit for qualifying exam if there degree is not listed in there website (mine is not listed). So a job offer is the only barrier to cross. 

I am continuosly contacting clinics through mail and phone, One clinic replied and further discussions going on..If any one from the same dentist field can help me in this forum to get a job offer letter ?


----------



## Asian Spirit

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Thank you for the quick reply from moderator, I have contacted labour department and they are also saying practicing in singapore for foriegn applicants need to sit for qualifying exam if there degree is not listed in there website (mine is not listed). So a job offer is the only barrier to cross.
> 
> I am continuosly contacting clinics through mail and phone, One clinic replied and further discussions going on..If any one from the same dentist field can help me in this forum to get a job offer letter ?


Its good that you got the information. That way you know for sure what is needed. Good luck and keep us posted on the job search..


----------



## simonsays

step 1: find an employer

employer will do the paperwork to get you a T registration

the rest will go on their own

once you clear SDC then your husband's employer can request an LOC from MOM or you can apply for your own pass

not sure where you got your info but, above info I wrote is valid

and be ready to do 4 night calls a month if you end up in govt hospitals

btw, which uni did you complete your Post Grad?

note in the local hierarchy local grads come first, then UK grads followed by others

in fact there are a lot of Indian doctors here but very very few on full registration ...


----------



## simonsays

Jet Lag said:


> *PS. I got looking around and here is a link to the Labor Department there. Hope it will help.*
> 
> 
> Best Of Luck
> 
> Jet Lag
> Philippines page moderator


PS Singapore was a British colony and as almost all British colonies go, we don't have department of x or y or z

it is ministry of x, y or z


----------



## hardevs83

Hi, 

I'm a dentist in Singapore. 

You can get a job here as an assistant. Then attempt the qualifying exam. 
The problem is working as an assistant here is a bit different to what you might think. 
The hrs will be incredibly long and the pay will be quite low. 

But at least you will be here and can then sit the exam and go from there. 

There are plenty of places who are in need of assistants. But I would probably go with the bigger, more established clinics. They will be able to get you a work permit etc faster. 

All the very best.
Harry


----------



## schowdhary

Hi everyone,

I am an Australian very new to Singapore only one and a half month been here, holds a dental degree from India and have two years working experience, as I was not registered as a dentist in Australia therefore needs to sit for an qualifying exam but my question is that, is it true that only 6 candidates per exam are allowed to sit? I read it somewhere and also if someone can tell me what are the roles and responsibilities in brief of a assistant in Singapore, is it the same as a dental assistant in Australia and also what other options available besides working as a dentist in Singapore. 
I would really appreciate if someone can guide me.

Regards,
Shweta


----------



## simonsays

Shweta, from what I know, you need to secure an employer, and then they will do the necessary paperwork, approvals from SDC

Going by the roles of a Clinical Associate, non-Dental that I am aware of, you don't attend to any major cases. Mostly the major cases are attended to by surgeons and consultants ...

what is your residency status here ?

what stopped you from registering in Australia ? that would have opened up doors here, more easily

Alternate, try to take the Dental exam of the equivalent of London of Royal College of Physicians MRCP, or Gynecologists - MRCOG


----------



## shijo

*Dentist job*

Thanks for your info Mr.Harry.

I am working and staying in Singapore and have dependant pass. This is for my spouse and she is completed BDS from MGR university, Tamil nadu and having 2 years of working experience. I checked with the dental council and they confirm that the registration in Singapore is strictly based on qualification specified in the Schedule. But there is no Indian universities are listed in the schedule.

Regarding the Qualifying Examination for foreign-trained dentists,there is no clear reply from them.



*Is it easy to get a dental assistant job or dental hygienist in Singapore for BDS graduates.

For getting the dental assistant job whether we need to register in SDC. *
regards
Shijo



hardevs83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a dentist in Singapore.
> 
> You can get a job here as an assistant. Then attempt the qualifying exam.
> The problem is working as an assistant here is a bit different to what you might think.
> The hrs will be incredibly long and the pay will be quite low.
> 
> But at least you will be here and can then sit the exam and go from there.
> 
> There are plenty of places who are in need of assistants. But I would probably go with the bigger, more established clinics. They will be able to get you a work permit etc faster.
> 
> All the very best.
> Harry


----------



## arunmagic

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian dentist with BDS degree and 1.6 years of clinical experience from India. Need to relocate to Singapore because of my husband is transferring to Singapore. I have inquired Singapore dental council and they confirmed that my dental degree is recognized for sitting qualifying exam. also replied that before getting registration to work in Singapore as "dentist" i need to take one job offer. i find that it is hard to get jobs through online that i cannot find any vacancies in famous job-portals like jobstreet, stjobs etc.
> 
> Please help anyone how to find a dental job in Singapore and what is the scope for a Indian dentist, did clinics take Indian dentist ? Most of the dentist are from western countries right ?


Did you finally get an offer? My wife is also in the same situation and any information will be of great help.


----------



## arunmagic

mhmmdsiyad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian dentist with BDS degree and 1.6 years of clinical experience from India. Need to relocate to Singapore because of my husband is transferring to Singapore. I have inquired Singapore dental council and they confirmed that my dental degree is recognized for sitting qualifying exam. also replied that before getting registration to work in Singapore as "dentist" i need to take one job offer. i find that it is hard to get jobs through online that i cannot find any vacancies in famous job-portals like jobstreet, stjobs etc.
> 
> Please help anyone how to find a dental job in Singapore and what is the scope for a Indian dentist, did clinics take Indian dentist ? Most of the dentist are from western countries right ?


Hi....did you finally get an offer and sit for the exam? My wife is also in the same situation. Any help in this will be very useful.

Hi Harry,

Also, are you sure we can sit for the exam with an offer letter of a dental assistant?


----------



## drhitika

*indian dentist in singapore*

Hey Drs,
I just relocated to Singapore on dependent pass( my husband got job here on employment pass). I am From Mumbai & MUHS , completed B.D.S. in 2005.
As I understand from above discussion that should get a job for Assistant and then appear for Qualifying Exam. 
Can I get more guidance.


----------



## Indiandentistmds

*Indian dentist in singapore*

I have been in touch with SDC since July 2014. They insist on having a local provisional offer of employment for a overseas trained dentist (univ not present in schedule). This has been most difficult part as no clinic / hospital is willing to offer one. Dental assistant job doesn't entitle one to appear for QE. However the clinic at offer to sponsor the provisional offer if employed with them for some time (not guaranteed).
I wish to know if anyone has been successful in securing such an offer. I visited almost 5/6 places but none are willing to issue one. Appreciate quick response for candidates.


----------



## Indiandentistmds

*Hi from deepthi*

Hi shweta
We seem to be both facing same issues regarding appearing for QE exam of SDC.
Have you managed to secure any provisional offer and are you planing for QE.

Pl let me know. I m reachable on

*<Snip>*






schowdhary said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an Australian very new to Singapore only one and a half month been here, holds a dental degree from India and have two years working experience, as I was not registered as a dentist in Australia therefore needs to sit for an qualifying exam but my question is that, is it true that only 6 candidates per exam are allowed to sit? I read it somewhere and also if someone can tell me what are the roles and responsibilities in brief of a assistant in Singapore, is it the same as a dental assistant in Australia and also what other options available besides working as a dentist in Singapore.
> I would really appreciate if someone can guide me.
> 
> Regards,
> Shweta


----------



## Indiandentistmds

*Sdc website*

Pl do a quick google on Singapore dental council website and I'll the entire process and steps listed there.



drhitika said:


> Hey Drs,
> I just relocated to Singapore on dependent pass( my husband got job here on employment pass). I am From Mumbai & MUHS , completed B.D.S. in 2005.
> As I understand from above discussion that should get a job for Assistant and then appear for Qualifying Exam.
> Can I get more guidance.


----------

